# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Как ввести доходы с предыдущих мест работы для расчета отпускных в 1С 8.3 Бух баз

## dimetar

Здравствуйте!

В  штате ООО- 3 чел. Расчёт з/п ранее вели в программе Главбух. У неё нет выгрузки в 1С. 

С 01.01.17 - начали работать в 1С 8.3 Бухгалтерия базовая (поэтому помощь ИТС по телефону нам не доступна). Доходы сотрудников за прошлые периоды ввели в "Сотрудник ->Налог на доходы ->Доходы с предыдущего места работы". При оформлении отпуска с 01.08.17 документ "Отпуск" неверно рассчитывает средний заработок, т. к. данные о доходах и отработанном времени за Август-Декабрь 2016 г. в базе отсутствуют.

В документе "Расчет отпуска" недостающую информацию ввести не могу. Изменять можно только данные за Январь -Июль 2017 г.

В документе "Отпуск" вручную исправить начисленную сумму отпускных невозможно.

Пожалуйста, научите или подскажите, где об этом можно прочитать.

С уважением,
Дмитрий

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> В  штате ООО- 3 чел. Расчёт з/п ранее вели в программе Главбух. У неё нет выгрузки в 1С. 
> 
> С 01.01.17 - начали работать в 1С 8.3 Бухгалтерия базовая (поэтому помощь ИТС по телефону нам не доступна). Доходы сотрудников за прошлые периоды ввели в "Сотрудник ->Налог на доходы ->Доходы с предыдущего места работы". При оформлении отпуска с 01.08.17 документ "Отпуск" неверно рассчитывает средний заработок, т. к. данные о доходах и отработанном времени за Август-Декабрь 2016 г. в базе отсутствуют.
> 
> В документе "Расчет отпуска" недостающую информацию ввести не могу. Изменять можно только данные за Январь -Июль 2017 г.
> 
> В документе "Отпуск" вручную исправить начисленную сумму отпускных невозможно.
> ...


http://blog-buh.ru/zarplata-v-bux-3-...priyatiya-3-0/

----------


## dimetar

Эту статью я уже читал. Также мне ответила в письме и техподдержка 1С. Сделал, как написано и в статье и в письме - не редактируются ячейки, хоть плачь! Именно после этого и написал сюда. Может у меня в программе запрет на редактирование этих ячеек стоит? :-)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Эту статью я уже читал. Также мне ответила в письме и техподдержка 1С. Сделал, как написано и в статье и в письме - не редактируются ячейки, хоть плачь! Именно после этого и написал сюда. Может у меня в программе запрет на редактирование этих ячеек стоит? :-)


Какой релиз вашей конфигурации?

----------


## dimetar

3.0.57.17

----------


## alexandr_ll

Сейчас проверил в такой же базе: все суммы редактируются.
Попробуйте создать новый документ и проверить в нем. Также проведите стандартные процедуры обслуживания баз (тестирование и исправление информационной базы, очистка кэша и др.)

----------


## dimetar

Спасибо за совет! Протестировал и исправил ИБ, очистил кэш. Других процедур, к сожалению, не знаю. Зашёл в программу снова - так и не удалось добавить отсутствующие в базе месяцы (отработанные до начала учёта) . М.б. я что-то ещё не включил-выключил? И взносы в фонды при расчёте ЕНВД не учитываются :-(

----------


## dimetar

Старое начисление "Отпуск" удалил, новый "с нуля" создал. Не помогло - по-прежнему не редактируются месяцы до начала учёта.

----------

